# Which TC muzzleloader?



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

I am planning on buying a Thompson Center next spring, and am just starting to collect info and opinions. You guys are a little less biased than the guy at the gunshop who wants to sell me one, so...

Help me narrow down my search!

I am thinking TC encore...I like the ability to convert to rifle using different barrels.

I can't help to be intrigued by the "Bone Collector", if only because I enjoy watching Michael Waddell on his shows...not a great reason to jump into a gun!

I have also seen/heard of a "pro hunter", and wonder what the difference is between this and an encore.

By the way, I have not even started an online search regarding the differences, so if you have a good site to send me towards, I would love to check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I chose the Encore over the Pro,, only because I love wood, walnut looks better to me, then nylon/composite dipped in camo. I love the grain of wood. But thats just me. I am thinking of getting the trigger work done one day, but when looking at other brands, there were allot of slop in the actions and parts. TC to me, has tighter tolerances on their parts, and no wiggle.
I have so far,,, 
50 Cal. ML
20 gage riffled barrel
.270 accuracy barrel made by E. Arthur Brown Company


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The Pro Hunter is a hyped-up version of the Encore. It has a Simms recoil pad and a speed breech. The fluted barrel makes absolutely no difference in accuracy. It also carries a higher price tag, for the firearm as well as the barrels and accessories. I have the Encore in 209X50 stainless with camo stock, and the 30-06 barrel in stainless with camo stock. The stock for the 06' is the Quick-release model, which has been improved in 2009. Both the muzzie and rifle barrels wear Leupold scopes. The gun is a true beauty in both accuracy and workmanship. TC customer service is also top-shelf.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

T/C Omega. Stainless fluted barrel, camo syn. stock w/ thumb hole.

110 grain 777 under a Horandy 300gr. bullet = 200 yard wand of death.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

My omega is throwing great groups (under an inch) with 150gr. of 777 under a 250gr. shockwave at 100yds. Untested out to 200yds 

Steve


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Roober said:


> My omega is throwing great groups (under an inch) with 150gr. of 777 under a 250gr. shockwave at 100yds. Untested out to 200yds
> 
> Steve


Dude, That's w-a-y more powder than what you need for a 100 yard shot.

Try back'in her down to 100 grains. You'll get the same results, while saving powder..............and your shoulder.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Thunderhead said:


> Dude, That's w-a-y more powder than what you need for a 100 yard shot.
> 
> Try back'in her down to 100 grains. You'll get the same results, while saving powder..............and your shoulder.


 
I use Pyrodex but I have found the same thing as well. The extra 50grs just makes a pretty fireball :lol:

wondering though, did you chronograph your tests or how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I have both the camo thumbhole with stainless omega
and The walnut / blued encore................................both are deadly to 250yds


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Hands down, the *ENCORE* !

*Get stainless*, irregardless what you get. I know, some guys like wood but I've got away from that. Purty is purty, but its just like buying a new car/truck...... next thing you know, you have something wrong that takes away from the apperance. Or, you're not hunting hard enough :evil:

Get the *ENCORE with a quality scope*, load it up with 100grs (vol.) of BH209 and put either a Barnes 250gr TMZ or the Barnes 290gr in it and have a ball! Then you can make it better by having a professional trigger job done (not expensive), to the pull of your choice and.... have a better ball with it. Finish it off with a centerfire barrel if you'd like. You'll be happy with it


----------



## RAMBOY (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the Bone Collector, but not the price.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Encore.:woohoo1::mischeif:

I wonder how many of these (Which ML Threads) do we see in a season?:lol:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

glockman55 said:


> Encore.:woohoo1::mischeif:
> 
> I wonder how many of these (Which ML) do we see in a season?:lol:


 
I see alot of omega's and a few single guys i hunt with own the Encore's


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> T/C Omega. Stainless fluted barrel, camo syn. stock w/ thumb hole.
> 
> 110 grain 777 under a Horandy 300gr. bullet = 200 yard wand of death.


Same setup I have, except I use 90grn of BH209..

Mike


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd take a look at the *Triumph*. It's got break action and the quick-release breach plug. It's stylish, accurate, easy to clean, and about half the cost of the Encore. I realize the Encore offers more versatility, but I couldn't be more happy with our Triumph.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wife has the stainless omega i have the pro hunter with 3 different SST barrels..great guns


----------



## RHDTYPER (May 5, 2006)

After a dissapointing muzzy season I am also debating about getting a triumph. I like the idea of a break open action, sometimes I just need a quick second shot. My dad has the encore and that thing is awesome but I cant afford it. I will be keeping up with this post.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

For strictly a muzzleloader I would go with the Bone Collector. In fact I did and I love it. If you want to be able to switch out barrels then any of the Encore platforms will work for you depending upon your taste. I thought I wanted the Encore but when it comes down to it the barrels really aren't that much less than a typical budget rifle. Plus I prefer to have a dedicated weapon specific to each task.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> Dude, That's w-a-y more powder than what you need for a 100 yard shot.
> 
> Try back'in her down to 100 grains. You'll get the same results, while saving powder..............and your shoulder.


I was burning 100gr. but I had some bullet performance issues (broadside shot went in behind the shoulder and exited just in front of the ham!!) and thought velocity might be the problem, or part of it. The recoil's not so bad but I do get a bit of muzzle flash. I'm also interested in extending the range past 100yds, just haven't done the range work yet.

Sorry bout the hijack

Steve


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought an Omega 2 seasons ago. Id recommend the Omego to anyone interested in TC. No disassembly required so cleaning is a sinch, just unscrew the breach plug. No need for the Pro Hunter speed breach IMO. And I agree with a previous post - definately go stainless!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's the bottom line. Buy either an Omega, the Truimph, or any of the Encore configurations and you will have made a wise choice!! It really is that simple. I love my Encore, but I'd happily own and shoot both the Omega and the Triumph! 

Did that help? :lol:


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I replaced my Omega with the Bone Collector. I just like the little things that the Bone Collector brings to the table. While the speed breech may not be necessary it sure is a nice feature at the range. I can get off 3 shots in the time it takes to do one with the Omega when cleaning after each shot. The built in handle on the power rod is nice for follow up shots. Even with the easy loading sabots, on a follow up shot I had to use a palm saver to seat the bullet all the way. In a hunting situation this translates into having to "find" another thing to finish reloading in the heat of the moment which wastes valuable time. The stock is also an inch shorter so it still shoulders comfortably and I can maintain a normal sight picture through the scope when I am all bundled up for the cold.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

My Encore only has to fire once. No follow up shot needed 

Stainless, stainless, stainless


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

My dad has a pro hunter and I have a omega with 140gr loose 777 powder and a barns sst 250 gr bullet and a chedite(sp?) primer it shoots 3" low at 300 yards. We hunt open farm fields thats why we site them so far but any of the TC loaders are great once you find what they like.....that cost us almost as much as a new gun but we were shootin so it was fun.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

I would say that any of the muzzleloaders made by Thompson Center are going to serve you just fine, its more of a personal preference thing.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought the Encore Pro Hunter this fall. I used it for gun season and shot a deer with it during gun season, did not see anymore to shoot at. I cleaned it yesterday to put it away. It was so easy to clean and I think is the nicest gun I own. (My wife says I own to many). 

Paul C.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

cliftp said:


> I bought the Encore Pro Hunter this fall. I used it for gun season and shot a deer with it during gun season, did not see anymore to shoot at. I cleaned it yesterday to put it away. It was so easy to clean and I think is the nicest gun I own. *(My wife says I own to many).*
> 
> Paul C.


*Tell her you love her anyway* :lol: 

Of all the rifles that I have, I have more confidence in that Encore than any other! I was going to wait until early spring to start shooting it again (as usual) but, just put a new Nikon Monarch 2.5x10x50 on it. It just wouldn't be right not having that rifle zeroed. However, I do believe that I'm going to wait for it to warm up just a little...


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Got the T/C Triumph 50 cal and topped it off with the Nikon Omega Muzzleloading scope 3 years ago accurate nice looking and fun to shot. The Encore is a great gun but who wants to buy just a barrel where's the fun in that


----------



## Rabbit guy (Sep 23, 2005)

I had a TC Black Diamond for years and loved it. My son came of age and so he (I) needed another ml. I went with the Triumph Weather Shield. It took a while for me to find a load I felt confident with. The load I like is 240gr XTP with 100gr of American Pioneer powder. I would recommend the Triumph without hesitation. It's the only gun I hunt with. I love the easy cleaning compared to the Black Diamond. 
P.S. The Black Diamond is also an excellent gun.


----------

